# JACK IS BACK!!



## [M]artin (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2013)

BUT THAT'S HIS FRONT HOLE

WAIT MALE FRONT GHOEDJKSGLSGG???


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> BUT THAT'S HIS FRONT HOLE
> 
> WAIT MALE FRONT GHOEDJKSGLSGG???


Raiden has no penis.

True fact by the way, at least according to the model which I cannot post because _"Not sure if classifies as pr0n already or just as an unintentional Easter Egg..."._


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Raiden has no penis.
> 
> True fact by the way, at least according to the model which I cannot post because _"Not sure if classifies as pr0n already or just as an unintentional Easter Egg..."._


The fact that I have to ask you to clarify _which_ thing you're talking about is... bad?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The fact that I have to ask you to clarify _which_ thing you're talking about is... bad?


All it takes to be enlightenend is to Google _"Raiden has no Penis"_.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 8, 2013)

Look guys,

I'm not saying he has a robo-dick...

I'm not saying he _doesn't_ have a robo-dick...

but if you look hard enough at the evidence...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for saving me from leaning in.


----------



## Orc (Mar 8, 2013)

It's an okay game. Trying to get everything unlocked but I've been playing a lot of Doter 2.


----------

